# Yahoo- Fran Drescher Spearheads Cancer Movement (CBS News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Actress, comedienne and cancer survivor Fran Drescher stopped by The Early Show to discuss her movement, "Cancer Schmancer." View the full article


----------

